# URC in DC



## dannyhyde (Apr 26, 2007)

"CONFESSING Christ IN ROMANS" is an exploratory study of the Scriptures and the _Heidelberg Catechism_, currently meeting to prayerfully consider a URC church plant in Washington, DC. We encourage all interested parties to join with us on Thursday nights at 7:00 pm through the Spring of 2007, at the home of Ben and Melissa Sasse (704 Arch Hall Lane, Alexandria, VA 22314). Feel free to contact Brian Lee for more information (703-861-0460; [email protected]).

Dr. Brian J. Lee has worked as an editor and writer for Modern Reformation Magazine and the White Horse Inn, a nationally syndicated radio program. A founding member of Christ Reformed Church in Anaheim, California, he led evening worship and taught adult education courses as a seminarian. He is licensed to preach in the United Reformed Churches in Michigan. He holds degrees from Stanford University (B.A.), Westminster Seminary California (Masters) and Calvin Theological Seminary (Ph.D.). He has taught at the Washington, DC and Atlanta campuses of Reformed Theological Seminary, as well as Calvin College and Calvin Seminary, in Grand Rapids, Michigan.

Check out the website, which includes an invitation to the study to pass along...www.urc-dc.org


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for this info, Pastor Hyde!


----------

